# 

## jot48

Jestem glazurnikiem samoukiem. Zaczynałem od układania płytek na podłodze w kotłowni i spiżarni. Parę miesięcy temu położyłem glazurę i terakotę w łazience. Chyba nienajgorzej mi wyszło bo znajomi mnie chwalili.
Spodobało mi się to zajęcie i postanowiłem obłożyc schody wewnętrzne płytkami gresowymi (nie stać mnie w tej chwili na wykończenie drewnem). Niestety płytki które posiadam nie dają się przecinać tarczą diamentową będącą na wyposażeniu mojej maszynki do cięcia glazury.Po przecięciu kilku centymetrów pękają.Chcę kupić jakąś lepszą tarczę ale nie wiem czy musi to być tarcza ciągła, czy może być typu turbo? Znalazłem taką w sklepie za rozsądne pieniądze ale znajomy fachowiec straszy mnie, że będzie strzępiła szkliwo na linii cięcia. Na opakowaniu jest napisane, że służy m.in. do cięcia gresu. Proszę pilnie o radę kogoś z większym doświadczeniem, chciałbym zdążyć z robotą przed świętami.

----------


## boszax

Ja gres przecinam maszynką do cięcia glazury z tym, że ze trzy razy jeżdżę nią po płytce i jakoś udaje się przełamać. Może musisz wymienić nożyk w swojej. Jeśli chodzi o tarczę diamentowa to oczywiście najlepiej specjalne do ciącia glazury, czyli ciągła bez wcięć. A do wycinania różnych cudów w płytkach to najlepsza jest taka 'krajzega'  :Lol:   do płytek zwana fliziarka.

----------


## pierwek

gres techniczny ciąłem zwykłą maszynką do glazury - bardzo ładnie cięła od pierwszego zarysowania - a dziwne docinki robiłem jakąś tarczą pełną i też bez problemów - Ty  masz chyba jakiś twardszy gres...

----------


## martino_martino

no to ja też się podziele doświadczeniem podobnie jak ty jestem glazurnikeim samoukiem i przerobiłem już problem cięcia gresu. Jak próbowałem ciąć gres maszynką to było kiepsko, wic poszedłem do sklepu i kupiłem tarczę do cięcia betonu (mam szlifierkę 500W) średnica chyba 125. Co ważne, tarcza musi być turbo i jej krawędź nie może być gładka tylko taka ponacinana po obu stronach - nie kupuj tylko tarcz, zresztą co ja ci będe tłumaczył kup sobie trczę która tak wygląda
http://www.allegro.pl/item492574152_...a_hurtowa.html
Ja wybieram te najtańsze po 9 -15 zł (toya Topex i inne cuda dla takich profesjonalistów) i tną super. Wycinałem tym wszytsko, równieć te załamania na framudze od drzwi i wygląda to świetnie. Moja rada jest taka nie przepłacaj kup jedną tanią tarczę zobacz jak ci się nią tnie. Jeżeli stwierdzisz ze jest super to kup jeszcze z dwie i jak ci się stępi to założyżysz nową. Co do szczępienia to jedna rada trzeba ciąć powoli. Miłego cięcia

----------


## DanDie

hmmm ja uzywam tarczy do ciecia na mokro i przycinarki do plytek 
kupilem ostatnio chyba w castoramie za jakies 180zl 

na mokro idzie naprawde idealnie czy gres czy klinkier

----------


## wingerman

Pomijajac sprzet jakim tniesz gres, b.duze znaczenie ma rowniez jego rodzaj.
Nie uzywajac wodnego ciecia, nie licz na to ze nie bedziesz mial odpryskow.

----------


## vadiol

Gres dobrze sie tnie wylacznie na mokro . Tanie przecinarki maja zbyt mala moc i obroty , aby dobrze to zrobic . 
Tarcza powinna byc ciagla . Gres do IV klasy scieralnosci , przetniesz tania tarcza . Jak chcesz przeciac pod katem 45* , to tarcza musi byc hartowana . Czyli droga . 
Jezeli podczas ciecia  plytka peka , to tarcza jest zuzyta , badz cos lezy na stole , jakas drobina .

----------


## sebastian 2008

> Jestem glazurnikiem samoukiem. Zaczynałem od układania płytek na podłodze w kotłowni i spiżarni. Parę miesięcy temu położyłem glazurę i terakotę w łazience. Chyba nienajgorzej mi wyszło bo znajomi mnie chwalili.
> Spodobało mi się to zajęcie i postanowiłem obłożyc schody wewnętrzne płytkami gresowymi (nie stać mnie w tej chwili na wykończenie drewnem). Niestety płytki które posiadam nie dają się przecinać tarczą diamentową będącą na wyposażeniu mojej maszynki do cięcia glazury.Po przecięciu kilku centymetrów pękają.Chcę kupić jakąś lepszą tarczę ale nie wiem czy musi to być tarcza ciągła, czy może być typu turbo? Znalazłem taką w sklepie za rozsądne pieniądze ale znajomy fachowiec straszy mnie, że będzie strzępiła szkliwo na linii cięcia. Na opakowaniu jest napisane, że służy m.in. do cięcia gresu. Proszę pilnie o radę kogoś z większym doświadczeniem, chciałbym zdążyć z robotą przed świętami.


zajmuję się zawodowo możę byc tarcza cedima jest świetna ale kosztuje około 120 zl są też polskie jak żbik albo ryś kosztują około 60 zł . Ważna jest przy tym dobra szlifierka bo można bardzo łatwo spalić taką tarczę i się wtedy już nie przyda i nie cisnąć na siłe ponieważ można "spalić" tarczę

----------


## sebastian 2008

> Gres dobrze sie tnie wylacznie na mokro . Tanie przecinarki maja zbyt mala moc i obroty , aby dobrze to zrobic . 
> Tarcza powinna byc ciagla . Gres do IV klasy scieralnosci , przetniesz tania tarcza . Jak chcesz przeciac pod katem 45* , to tarcza musi byc hartowana . Czyli droga . 
> Jezeli podczas ciecia  plytka peka , to tarcza jest zuzyta , badz cos lezy na stole , jakas drobina .


nie wyłącznie zwykła maszynka marki hufa kupisz tylko w Niemczech daję radę i podejrzewam ,że te u nas dostępne jak montolit czy rubi też dadzą radę a ja nawet ciełem nasza zwykłą Polską maszynką Walmer( wprawdzie nie polecam) i też dało radę a twardy to dopiero jest włoski gres na baseny Floor Gres

----------


## vadiol

Sebastian
Przeciac tanio - przetniesz . Wystarczy zwykla tarcza do szlifierki katowej - 15 PLN . Ale ja piszac o cieciu , mialem na mysli jakosc profesjonalna - bez odpryskow . Rowniez pod katem 45* .

----------


## sebastian 2008

> Sebastian
> Przeciac tanio - przetniesz . Wystarczy zwykla tarcza do szlifierki katowej - 15 PLN . Ale ja piszac o cieciu , mialem na mysli jakosc profesjonalna - bez odpryskow . Rowniez pod katem 45* .


jeśli mówisz o fazowaniu to się zgodzę tylko dobrą szlifierką z dobrą tarczą albo dobrą maszyną na mokro (ale nie jakimś szitem z hipermarketu) swoją drogą nigdy taką tanią tarczą nie ciąłem musiałbym spróbować. ale przyciąć kafel po prostej to ja akurat przytnę ci zwykłą maszynką może laik nie da rady ale jeśli ty jesteś profesjonalistą to powinieneś dać radę  :big grin:

----------


## vadiol

No i daje , tylko jak czytam posty o tanim cieciu gresu , to nie moge sie powstrzymac . 
Uzywam dwoch  maszyn do ciecia na mokro . Roznia sie moca i predkoscia obrotowa tarczy . Tarcze dobieram w zaleznosci od twardosci gresu . Bo nie da sie jedna tarcza ciac gresu IV i VIII klasy scieralnosci . 

Tanie tarcze do szlifierki katowej , sa zaskakujaco skuteczne . Ciezko jest jednak taka szlifierka ciac po linii prostej .

----------


## sebastian 2008

> No i daje , tylko jak czytam posty o tanim cieciu gresu , to nie moge sie powstrzymac . 
> Uzywam dwoch  maszyn do ciecia na mokro . Roznia sie moca i predkoscia obrotowa tarczy . Tarcze dobieram w zaleznosci od twardosci gresu . Bo nie da sie jedna tarcza ciac gresu IV i VIII klasy scieralnosci . 
> 
> Tanie tarcze do szlifierki katowej , sa zaskakujaco skuteczne . Ciezko jest jednak taka szlifierka ciac po linii prostej .


ale nie można się porównywać też do laików jak chcą tanio to może i dobrze że sami sobie kombinują trzeba doradzić i tyle.

----------


## resor

jak gres to tylko ciecie na mokro wchodzi w gre i żadne tarcze turbo 

jesli chodzi o proste ciecie to strata czasu byłoby to robic na czyms innym niz na glazurnicy.mam walmera i nożyk chyba montolit i tnie jak marzenie   :big grin:   bez odprysków,odłamujących sie rógów i innych problemów ale fakt że trzeba miec to cos żeby tak uciaść  :big tongue: 

co do twardosci płytek to jeszcze żaden gres mnie nie zaskoczyl ale ciołem ostatnio klinkierowe płytki 10mm i to jest dopiero twarde   :ohmy:

----------

